# pics for 1-1-08 s.w. michigan



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

Here are a few pics from 1-1-08 we have about 8'' to 10'' on the ground now and there calling for another 6'' to 10'' in strong lake effect, also I got rear ended by a jack a$$ in a beat up primered ford today, pics below


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Those tires look as meaty as the ones I had!


----------



## emayer23 (Sep 17, 2006)

looks like he clipped you pretty good wheres my snow


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Nice pic of the snow


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

*S.W.Michigan*

CUT & PASTED FROM UNDERGROUND WEATHER
Coloma, Michigan

Local Time: 8:16 PM EST on January 01, 2008

Forecast for Berrien County,Coloma,Mi.49038

Updated: 3:10 PM EST on January 1, 2008 
Winter Storm Warning in effect until 7 am EST Wednesday... 
Tonight
Snow showers. Blowing snow. Snow accumulation of 3 to 5 inches. Windy. Lows around 20. Northwest winds 15 to 25 mph. Wind chills zero to 10 above zero. 
Wednesday
Snow showers. Blowing snow. Snow accumulation of 1 to 6 inches. Total snow accumulation 14 to 24 inches. Highs in the lower 20s. Northwest winds 10 to 15 mph. Gusts up to 30 mph in the afternoon. Wind chills 3 below to 7 above zero. 
CUT & PASTED FROM LOCAL NEWS Tue, Jan 1 South Bend - Your Local News Leader

Today's Forecast
WINTER STORM WARNING 
Most of the area remains under a Winter Storm Warning 
through Wednesday morning. The system that gave some areas over 10" of snow has moved away, and now the lake-effect snow is here. Areas north of U.S. 6 in Indiana and Southwest Lower Michigan will receive another 3 to 6 inches of snow tonight and another 3 to 6 inches Wednesday. Blowing snow will also reduce visibility, especially on north-south roads.

THIS IS MONEY TO MY EYESpayup


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

grandview;474170 said:


> Those tires look as meaty as the ones I had!


My buddy has those tires on his truck and says they are really bad in the snow, not much traction, I can't imagine plowing with them. He did mention with the wheel drive engaged it helps but not much.


----------



## DUMZ (Dec 3, 2007)

like the pictures... Ran tires like that the first two snow falls we got this yr... bought new ones with traction and wow!! she really goes in the snow now


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

*Got it fixed*

Finally got my truck done, only took him 3 days to fix but 5 week to get a insuranse check

Yon


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

Well I got my truck back about 3 weeks ago from the body shop and now it has to go back, that damn brick wall jumped out in front of me, any ways it was 4:00am, tierd, fogged up windows, snowing like crazy & the wall was covered with snow, my body guy said looks like apx. $5000 to $5500 worth of damage:crying::crying:

Yon


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Wow what luck. All that money your making plowing looks like it's going right back in to your truck.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Quality SR;532629 said:


> Wow what luck. All that money your making plowing looks like it's going right back in to your truck.


Looks like it may be time for one heck of a rear bumper to save your bed, something along the lines of a ranch hand.


----------



## Jt13speed (Nov 9, 2003)

OH MAN...that poor truck. 5000 dollars!! You should check around at dealerships and truck upfitter places, you could get a new bed for much less than that.

ps...im pretty sure all ram short beds are the same no matter if its 1500 or 3500, but you may want to check it out if you go that route.


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

Jt13speed;533118 said:


> OH MAN...that poor truck. 5000 dollars!! You should check around at dealerships and truck upfitter places, you could get a new bed for much less than that.
> 
> ps...im pretty sure all ram short beds are the same no matter if its 1500 or 3500, but you may want to check it out if you go that route.


Well with a $500.00 deductable it's not so bad!


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

maybe with your luck learn how to use bondo yourself might come handy in the next snow storm lol.


----------



## ChevKid03 (Dec 23, 2007)

cameo89;533223 said:


> Well with a $500.00 deductable it's not so bad!


now you'll just need to worry about the surcharge...


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

Well I got the the estement's $5,623.61 & $5,330.52, these are two of the bids that I got, next year I will have a older truck w/ a heavy duty rear bumper, so it really should'nt matter that much, this damage could have been prevented, I just got to slow down a little bit!..... I just got to confedent in my plowing skills & bad thing is that I have plowed this lot over 20 times this season, why this time:crying:


Yon


----------

